# Harley's first time at the beach!



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just wanted to share some photos from Saturday - i took Harley to the beach for the first time.
It was a lovely day and she really enjoyed it, but was not sure about going in the sea!
It was a really windy day nd her floppy ears were flying everywhere haha


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww bless her, she's lovely. 

I took Goldie to the beach the other week for the first time and he was sort of sniffing at the sea, then when a wave came he would jump back. 
He then decided that to get in the sea he needed to get over the wave, so ran and just launched himself over the wave and right in!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Lovely photos. Glad she enjoyed her trip to the beach, maybe next time she might get her paws wet.
Holly goes in the sea, she goes deep as well. Holly loves water though, just not bath time. Ted does not go in the sea or any water really.


----------



## Aaleigha (Aug 27, 2012)

Wonderful - so glad she enjoyed it 

Wiltshire is a land locked county and its a treck to the beach for us 
BUT next week we are in norfolk quite near Happisburgh which is a dog friendly beach all year - guess where me and my 6 dogs will be spending a lot of time


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aaleigha said:


> Wonderful - so glad she enjoyed it
> 
> Wiltshire is a land locked county and its a treck to the beach for us
> BUT next week we are in norfolk quite near Happisburgh which is a dog friendly beach all year - guess where me and my 6 dogs will be spending a lot of time


Certainly is, I'm back to Bristol soon and we are going to Brean to take all the dogs on the beach. As it is a lovely beach. still an hours drive from Bristol though!
Norfolk is full of dog friendly beaches, I want to work my way round the coast. I am in West Norfolk, so have started at Snettinsham.


----------



## Aaleigha (Aug 27, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Certainly is, I'm back to Bristol soon and we are going to Brean to take all the dogs on the beach. As it is a lovely beach. still an hours drive from Bristol though!
> Norfolk is full of dog friendly beaches, I want to work my way round the coast. I am in West Norfolk, so have started at Snettinsham.


Brean is lovely and is about 1.45-2hrs from us so quite a trek - I am staying at Potter Heigham so will have the broads the river and the beaches - being brought up by the coast the beach is my place to think and reflect and I cant wait roll on tomorrow


----------



## SageFemme (Jul 30, 2014)

Gorgeous pics  glad she enjoyed the beach, I'm sure she'll be in the sea in no time


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aaleigha said:


> Brean is lovely and is about 1.45-2hrs from us so quite a trek - I am staying at Potter Heigham so will have the broads the river and the beaches - being brought up by the coast the beach is my place to think and reflect and I cant wait roll on tomorrow


I really want to explore over that side of Norfolk, we definatly ended up on the wrong side 
My husband has seen lots of that part, and has done boat trips on the broads and says it is really lovely.
I'd like to see Wroxham, there is a restaurant right on the broads, looks nice.

I'm sure you will have a great time


----------

